# Advice needed for moving in Canada



## ashish0523 (Jan 19, 2014)

Dear Expats

I want to move to Canada and want to work there. I am an Indian and working in Singapore. I work as a Software Engineer (Application/Production Support) 

I do not have Job offer in Canada. Please advice me how to start with? What kind of Visa I can apply. Is there any reliable agent, if yes, pls let me know.

Also, pls guide me on price and time duration of this process.

I will be very thankful to you

Thanks
Ashish


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

As of right now, you will need a job offer as the FSW program for programmers has reached its quota.


----------



## malaysiangirl (Jan 28, 2014)

ashish0523 said:


> Dear Expats
> 
> I want to move to Canada and want to work there. I am an Indian and working in Singapore. I work as a Software Engineer (Application/Production Support)
> 
> ...


Dear Ashishi,

I have only 1 advice for you: do not come to Canada.

I am a Malaysian girl living in Canada now. In 2009, my family immigrated to Toronto and our lives here have been nothing but terrible. I posted my story on a canadian forum, I'll paste it here:

In 2009, my family immigrated to Toronto from Malaysia. We were so excited and happy to start our new life here. I was 19 and my sister was 17 at that time. Little did we know that that was the beginning of our misery. 

My dad was a lawyer in Malaysia and had been trying to re-qualify and pass the law exams for years. Not surprisingly, just like any other skilled immigrants who came to Canada, after months of searching for jobs, my parents resorted to working labour jobs to support us. My dad work as a security guard during the day and study for the law exams at night. However, he did not manage to pass the exams and had been working as a guard ever since. In order to cover the household expenses, my mum had to work as a nanny.

Fast forward to 2014, I finally graduated from university and my sister is in her final year at U of T. However, it has been really difficult for me to find a decent job (not fast food/retail) in Toronto (it has been 3 months and I am still jobless). To make things worse, my parents are getting older by the day and would not be able to continue their labour jobs any longer. The burden is on me and my sister to get a good job so that we can support the family (get a decent apartment and support my parents' retirement). However, my sister has decided to go for a 2 years masters degree in Montreal, so now the burden is on me to get a job that can support the whole family.

It is really stressful and depressing when I think about the situation we are in right now. How many part time jobs would it take for me to support my family? Even if I manage to get an entry level business related job, there is no way that I can make enough to support the whole family.

I feel really sad every time I think about this. The whole purpose of moving to Canada was to provide a better life (education, opportunities) for me and my sister. But now, everything is turned upside down. It has been going on for years and I thought I should type it all out to get it off my chest. I am not asking for answers here, as I know it is pretty much a hopeless situation. But if you guys have any inputs, feel free to comment.
________________________________________________________________________________________

Contrary to what most of us in Asia believe, it is extremely extremely difficult to get a decent paying professional job in Canada even for the locals. The job market in Canada is over-saturated with highly educated people but there are not enough professional jobs around.

If someone had offered this advice to met 5 years ago, I would NOT have moved to Canada.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

malaysiangirl said:


> Dear Ashishi,
> 
> I have only 1 advice for you: do not come to Canada.
> 
> ...


So not all doom and gloom then. You graduated from U of T which is a very good university. It looks like your sister will also graduate from U of T and is going to Montreal (McGill?) for a masters. The cost of attending comparable universities in the US would be a lot higher. I am curious though - what was your degree in that you can't find work?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

malaysiangirl said:


> Dear Ashishi,
> 
> I have only 1 advice for you: do not come to Canada.
> 
> ...


So because your family had a bad experience, due in very large part to the fact that your father couldn't pass the bar exams, nobody else should move to Canada?





> Contrary to what most of us in Asia believe, it is extremely extremely difficult to get a decent paying professional job in Canada even for the locals.


Baloney. Of all the people I went to university and graduate school with I am the only one not working at the moment and that is because I have been dealing with a severe health issue for the last year. But once that finally clears up I won't have any problem getting another good job.





> The job market in Canada is over-saturated with highly educated people but there are not enough professional jobs around.



For those of us who are qualified and have marketable skills and experience the job market is fine.


----------



## Raymomd (Feb 21, 2014)

We have used and app called “PassCanada” on the app store to write our citizenship exam, it was clear and easy to use, i would recommend it to anyone going to write the exam.


Start there


----------

